
Our security auditor is an idiot. How do I give him the information he wants? - Artemis2
http://serverfault.com/questions/293217/our-security-auditor-is-an-idiot-how-do-i-give-him-the-information-he-wants
======
sedeki
This is seriously fucked up. I'm assuming the OP (in that thread) is trolling
though. You _can 't_ possibly be that ignorant.

